# Downeaster reliability for airport connection



## Mark (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a flight out of Logan at 6:55pm on July 22 and plan to travel from Portland, ME to Boston on the same day. I have booked tickets on the 684 Downeaster scheduled to arrive BON at 3:25pm, but the recent delays/cancelations due to track work have me worried about missing my flight. Amtrak says the construction should end in the next 2 weeks. I'd appreciate input about 1) whether Pan-Am is likely to complete the construction by then and 2) whether my train will be less than 1 hour late.


----------



## acelafan (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't realize so many Downeaster trains had been cancelled in the past few months. You have to go back to February to see any data, but this link on "ASMAD" shows it was, on average, a little more than 30 minutes late into Boston North station.

Even if the train was 1 hour late I think that's enough time to get to the Silver Line to the airport, but some people like more cushion. It would be good if you don't have to check any bags.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 29, 2015)

I would suggest that you take #682 from Portland to BON, then ride the Subway to BOS ( South Station), have a good Lunch ( Seafood is always good in Boston) and then take the Silver Line to Logan.

This way you won't be rushed and you can easily make your plane @ Logan.

#684 could work if you're lucky, but you might have to take an expensive cab from BON to Logan if late, and the Tunnel to Logan can be a major league traffic jam!!

You can't be late or rushed when you're early!!


----------



## acelafan (Jun 29, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> I would suggest that you take #682 from Portland to BON, then ride the Subway to BOS ( South Station), have a good Lunch ( Seafood is always good in Boston) and then take the Silver Line to Logan.
> 
> This way you won't be rushed and you can easily make your plane @ Logan.
> 
> ...


I forgot about the subway connection - yes if the train were late you'd need to cab it and I don't know how much that would be. But it would be more than MBTA!


----------



## Mark (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I changed it to the earlier 682. Regardless of the possibility of delay, I like the idea of getting a nice lunch in Boston before the 5 hour flight.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2015)

Also, don't forget that the Silver Line starts and runs from BOS to Logan, not from BON. If going directly from BON to Logan, I would take the Orange or Green Line to the Blue Line to the Airport stop instead.


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2015)

Have they finally finished the big dig rebuilding of Government Center yet? The last time I went by there the transfer Green Line to the the Blue Line was highly non-trivial, to put it mildly. For a period the advice was to take the Orange Line to State and change there.


----------



## amamba (Jul 3, 2015)

jis said:


> Have they finally finished the big dig rebuilding of Government Center yet? The last time I went by there the transfer Green Line to the the Blue Line was highly non-trivial, to put it mildly. For a period the advice was to take the Orange Line to State and change there.


thats not technically the big dig.


----------



## jis (Jul 3, 2015)

For those that missed it, the reference to big dog was with tongue firmly planted in the cheek. Should probably have been accompanied by a smiley


----------



## amamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Whoops. Sometimes its hard to pick up sarcasm on the internet. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## afigg (Jul 7, 2015)

The tie replacement work on the Downeaster route is done, but there are several more weeks of track bed and finishing work ahead.

NNEPRA Construction Alert. The July 6 update:



> Updated 7-6-15
> 
> Track work is wrapping up on the 2015 Tie Replacement Project. The tie installation crew has reached Portland and installed over 22,000 new ties. Work will continue for approximately 2 weeks in order to remove construction related speed restrictions and bring the track back up to full speed.
> 
> Here is what passengers can expect for service.


(see webpage for specifics through July 12). So the work could be done by July 22, but I would take the over on the "approximately 2 weeks" from July 6.


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 18, 2015)

Another option might be to get off at Woburn instead of Boston North Station.. There you can get buses to Logan which leave every 30 minutes. It would save some time, I'd think, if you're running late.


----------



## Mark (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up taking the 682, which arrived at BON 40 minutes late. Since the flight was scheduled at 7pm, we decided to spend the day at the New England Aquarium partly because we could check our bags at the stroller check (but mostly to watch the penguin feeding!).


----------

